# My MAC collection.....



## loveinexcess (Apr 30, 2006)

Compared to some your collections this is just tiny. lol

A picture of everything together: 








Lipglass and Lipgellee






Eyeshadow:






MSFs






Pigments:


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 30, 2006)

You pictures don't work....


----------



## loveinexcess (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_You pictures don't work.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oops! I fixed it.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 30, 2006)

great stuff doll!...love the pigments and pearlizers!


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 30, 2006)

WHAT ARE the 2 premade quads?? is it sweetie cake and flowering??


----------



## loveinexcess (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_WHAT ARE the 2 premade quads?? is it sweetie cake and flowering??_

 
Yep! Love them.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Apr 30, 2006)

i love your lipgelees and pearlizers!! now i want them!


----------



## MDgyrl4life (May 1, 2006)

I love it!!!! It's not about the quantity, it's the QUALITY and you have GREAT stuff.


----------



## mspixieears (May 5, 2006)

Ooh, 5 MSFs! I agree with the poster above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a fab collection.


----------



## Leanne (May 5, 2006)

Great collection!
I love all your pigments


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2006)

0o0o0o..all those msfs..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice collection. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chelley (Mar 22, 2007)

nice stuff!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 23, 2007)

lovely lovely collection, wow...MSF love


----------



## geeko (Mar 24, 2007)

i love your pigments.....i don't have some of the colors as they are not available in my country


----------

